

Another Casualty of 3.3.1. RunRev CEO on revMobile and Apple's new SDK Agreement - asnyder
http://www.runrev.com/company/runrev-blog/revmobile-and-apples-iphone-sdk-agreement

======
protomyth
dupe - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1335911>

~~~
elblanco
weird the dupe catcher didn't find it.

thanks!

